# Rate these subs from best to worst



## Hi-Rola (Mar 19, 2003)

yo rate these subs from the top(best) to bottom(worst), i think theyre in good order but im not sure thats y im askin.
and if u guys ever get tired of my constant sub topics, just tell me.

15'' XXX
15'' brahma
18'' Juggernaut <---yes 18''
15'' DD 9915 
18'' Cerwin vega stroker <---18'' again
15'' kicker L7
15'' power hx2

any thing i missed too!


----------



## beatbox (Mar 16, 2003)

What are we rating them by? Sound Quality, Sound Pressure Level, Build Quality, Color, Shape, Size, Smell?

I'd bump that DD to the top if were talking about SPL, and then leave the rest alone.


----------



## 83Cutlass (Jan 30, 2003)

Only a couple people on here have actualy hear and/or test all of the above subs. I have never heard any of the subs alone (single woofer install) so I have no clue what each can do.


----------



## Foompla (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by beatbox_@Aug 26 2003, 05:37 AM
> *What are we rating them by? Sound Quality, Sound Pressure Level, Build Quality, Color, Shape, Size, Smell?
> 
> I'd bump that DD to the top if were talking about SPL, and then leave the rest alone.*


 i heard the dd could do sq too 

i wish i knew what a brahma smells like


----------



## Hi-Rola (Mar 19, 2003)

SPL SPL SPL SPL SPL SPL


----------



## DeAdPhLow (Aug 8, 2002)

This list is a little hard to judge on considering that we have SQ class subs vs. SPL Dedicated subs. . If i had to give my opinion of each sub though. . .it would go in this order

First off i would take a Team Smoke 18" over any of these subs. . . 

DD9515 - Sub can take torture and it sounds great all the way around. Can easily produce high numbers of SPL and can be used in SQ applications as well. I would rather have a Treo CSX then this sub though

MMATS Juggy - My personal favorite SPL sub. I used to own 4 15's and it would give me a headache to sit in the car and turn these beasts up. . . Alot of people dont know that the Bostwick DCL can put up just as high of numbers at the Juggies can. 

15'' Brahma - For the price you pay, you get a very reliable sub, it has a very high Xmax can can handle the cone travel without any loss of SQ, has a flatter BL curve then that overpriced peice of shit W7, and sounds good in small or large enclosures. Definately a bad ass bang for buck sub.

15'' XXX - I see this sub pretty much equal to the Brahma. Uses the same technology. Tends to be a little Boomier then the Brahma, but the Brahma has slightly more SQ. If these two subs were the same price, i would take a XXX over a brahma anyday.

18'' Cerwin vega stroker <---18'' again - Still a top class competitors sub. Sounds like ass IMO, but has the ability to put up high numbers. . . they are just designed off old technology

15'' kicker L7 - Gets reasonably loud in small enclosure. . . not a kicker fan though. . .i would never but one. If someone gave me one. . . i would sell it and buy a real sub

15'' power hx2 - Not a RF fan either. These subs get loud but sound like ass. . build quality for RF has went downhill and i just dont trust the company anymore. 

Other Subs that deserve mention. . . 

Elemental Designs A Series
Bostwick DCL
OZ Audio Matrix Power Series
Shocker Audio
Treo
Magnum Audio
Onyx Audio
Blueprint (out of buisness  )
Sound Stream Exact, SPL 160 or Mule (i love these old school Subs)
Image Dynamics ID Max


----------



## ls123 (Sep 23, 2002)

The DD 9915 is the 9515's older brother. You won't really notice a difference between the two until you reach 5,000 - 6,000 watts (that's when you see the advantage of the 9915). The 9915 and 9515 use the same 300oz motor (since it is DD's most superior motor).

The Treo CSX doesn't really allow for good venting and cooling (they can be used for a daily driver...but I wouldn't recommend it). But they can take an un-godly amount of power (for burps) and barely get warm.

The Cerwin Vega Strokers were notorious in the lanes back in the day. They basically dominated SPL before new subwoofers (with newer technology came out). They can still hold their own even though the sub' technology is very old. In a SQ application, Strokers have been known to perform quite well (despite it's very-low measured XMAX: around 11mm).

For Rockford Fosgate, the only subwoofers I would touch would be the Team RF subwoofers (which are unavailable to the public).

The Brahma is an excellent choice for daily-driving although it will hold it's own for SPL (Scottie Johnson's Astro utilizes 15" Brahmas). DeAdPhLow is right about the XMAX. The suspension allows the subwoofer to play a huge variety of frequencies without distortion. I used to have two 12's in a Camry and they really pounded.

Ditto on DeAdPhLow's comments about the Resonant Engineering XXX.

The MMATS Juggernauts are power-hungry SPL bastards that are known for their performance in the lanes as well as SPL "Death Matches."

I personally hate Kicker.

For SPL...you should also check out the Elemental Designs Q. :biggrin: 



Last edited by ls123 at Aug 26 2003, 06:46 PM


----------



## CoupeDeKille (Aug 10, 2001)

DeAdPhLow - do you ever go to sound domain forums?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeAdPhLow_@Aug 26 2003, 03:31 PM
> *This list is a little hard to judge on considering that we have SQ class subs vs. SPL Dedicated subs. . If i had to give my opinion of each sub though. . .it would go in this order
> 
> First off i would take a Team Smoke 18" over any of these subs. . .
> ...


 I thnk you summed up everything nicely dead, but I would toss the Bostwick scrap in the garbage. I like the L7 though. Alot of folks aren't keen on them, but I have seen there damage. I personnally like the CADENCE Beast to.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2003)

i would like to add the lightning audio storm and yea, the Rockford Team RF is nice. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GSteg_@Aug 26 2003, 11:36 PM
> *i would like to add the lightning audio storm and yea, the Rockford Team RF is nice. :biggrin:*


 LA, no way can Lightning Audio or Rockford compete with any of these subs. The technology that are apart of these subs, are not being used by these two companies


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Aug 26 2003, 10:42 PM
> *
> LA, no way can Lightning Audio or Rockford compete with any of these subs. The technology that are apart of these subs, are not being used by these two companies*


 why not? my friend got 156db or so with his 2 15" LA storms


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

:thumbsup: 

OooooKay


----------



## DeAdPhLow (Aug 8, 2002)

> *why not? my friend got 156db or so with his 2 15" LA storms *


Tell your freind to pull the mic out of the port and put it on the dash


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Exactly

:twak:


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2003)

nevermind that 156db.
its actually:

141.2 on the headrest at 20Hz
154.4 on the headrest at 43Hz
and it will do consistant 157's in the kickpanel meca style


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2003)

http://forums.caraudio.com/vb/showthread.php?p=304087

and yes, that is a wall made out of plexiglass. 

he holds records too:
virginia state mr3 season before last and mr4 last season
nspl consumer 0-30" state
and 31-60" state 


ben milne, david from RE, Loyd Lowry (well known competitor), Nick Lemons, and others will vouch for him. just ask them who Nick Morgan is and if he's legit. 

by the way, the power HX2 and the Storm are both SGLC designs i believe. some design there. with the Storm's 3" aluminum winding 4-layer coil, it should have no problems handling upwards of 3kw for burps. 

and you're right.. the Rockford can compete with any of the subs mentioned above. even with its 4" copper winding coils, not much power-compression even at 2kw. yea..so much for the big coil. 

the Team RF sub will be able to compete with any of the subs mentioned above.


----------



## DeAdPhLow (Aug 8, 2002)

> *DeAdPhLow - do you ever go to sound domain forums? *


Ive been there. . . but never posted on their forums



> *I thnk you summed up everything nicely dead, but I would toss the Bostwick scrap in the garbage. *


Im a very skeptic person when it comes to companies and over a period of 3 years i have gained alot of repsect for that company. Their amps are powerful. . . ive owned several of their A Class. A/B Class, and D Class Amps and they never let me down. I wouldnt touch any sub under the DCL, but that is a very slept on sub. It sounds good and gets very loud. It can handle every bit of power that it claims it can . . its actually a very nice sub. And i like Cadence too, but i like their older subs. . . I still have a pair of 10" Ultra Drives that bought in 94 sitting in my room, and i have a pair of 12" Bass Pros up in my attic. They didnt sound good as far as SQ, but them thing would beat a whole into your chest



> *nevermind that 156db.
> its actually:
> 
> 141.2 on the headrest at 20Hz
> ...


Sounds more like it :thumbsup:


----------



## ls123 (Sep 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDeKille_@Aug 26 2003, 08:54 PM
> *DeAdPhLow - do you ever go to sound domain forums?*


 I hate that place, lol.

*DeAdPhLow*, what do you think about the Soundstream DB Extreme subs'? It sounds like they are basically "fart machines."


----------



## DeAdPhLow (Aug 8, 2002)

I havent played with the newer Sound Stream subs too much. 

I have heard the Tratulas and they didnt sound too bad, they just didnt get loud enough for my taste. The subs that you are asking about just didnt really catch my attention

They look like beasts. . . but i see design flaws in it. The Xmax is only 14mm's one way and they have a 2" FAT BOY Surround on it? Well with all that extra rubber that does nothing for it, all it does is creates poor cone control and a "FLUTTERING" sound when the cone travels. . . Ive seen this alot in better audio subs as well. If they were cheap i would grab one and put in on a bench, but they cost to much to purchase it only to test it.


----------



## CastAwayWilson (Dec 2, 2001)

I'm so glad some of you are here...... I use to have to post every day all the time to keep up with the people telling me that their audiobahn sub was the shit and they are the best in the world...... stuff like that 

the Tratulas is made for indoors with more airspace thats probably why it didn't seem as good to you, I'd imagine any how

You left out Audio Mobile EVO-R for people that don't have a lot of room and need a good sounding hit decent sub they are pretty snazzy, the other modules however are just simply out ranked by other companies

blueprint  

I don't care for soundstream personally.... old school I guess they look old school don't they? oh well

Rockfords company of any statue of quality died years ago..... its been that long, a guy down the street from me has one of their old tank amps, its a little bigger then need be but it works great, and itss case isn't cheap its stronger then his entire car lol

Cerwin Vega STrokers.... I remmeber seeing those things before I could even drive, they are impracticle for car use and SQ, even though they could be used for decent sound compared to now aday stuff in other applications

Kicker.... they are ok they don't really sound that great, have you took a good look at their surround and cone, hell all of it, they are made pretty cheap.... precision cheap stuff, true the coils are obviously a lot more talerant then other cheaper brands but the basket and wire connection on most kicker subs have been made real cheap for some time now, I tried to help a friend put some kicker comps in and wire them (he bought them from some body he dosen't know they blow cause I haven't hooked no body up with a system to blow you away in town, and I don't have the room in my truck so every one is "HOLY SHIT JL RULES" like this forum was before me) any ways we could get the wires on without braking the damn little terminal type things.... it was terrible, I don't care for comapnies that put on crimp slip plug little deals for hooking it up, I prefer the push 
down put in and let go method like on ID equipment 


Brahma - bad ass sub thats all there is to it all around good 

MMATS old but tried and true, I personally wish they'd get a new look or some thing


XXX wish I had some thing to say, haven't had my hands on one, not even friends with one yet


DD always good, and yeah the latest module is overkill for daily listening, save some money.... also DD as the original company was making subwoofers for SQ, they where used as studio monitors, Korn probably still has theirs..... well not every one uses a 15 inch 4,000w easily handling sub for replaying music  but hey you got to get the frequency ranges in



AND I think we left out Inhuman subs..... they are quiet nice and all the voice coil choices really leave wiring open to any which way you can think of, and their 10 inch module is insanly loud for a 10, I've seen a guy push up and down with his hands and talk about some xmax, then he plugged it into the wall for a littlte bit, it was just fine after, some guy hit 150DB in his car with one I believe about half a year ago with some sound deadening and large ported box, small car, and the backside magnets are them are PRETTY impressive looking, if you want to show some moron with an audiobahn what a good looking powerful sub should loook like


----------



## ls123 (Sep 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DeAdPhLow_@Aug 27 2003, 01:55 PM
> *They look like beasts. . . but i see design flaws in it. The Xmax is only 14mm's one way and they have a 2" FAT BOY Surround on it? Well with all that extra rubber that does nothing for it, all it does is creates poor cone control and a "FLUTTERING" sound when the cone travels. . . Ive seen this alot in better audio subs as well. If they were cheap i would grab one and put in on a bench, but they cost to much to purchase it only to test it.*


 Yeah, the XMAX tells me that it's basically a "one-note wonder" SPL sub'...nothing else (since XMAX is not a factor when it comes to strictly SPL).

I heard a bunch of Soundsteam 15's (four of them in a wall with 2kw-per-sub') and it seemed to do well at 50+ hertz.


----------



## 83Cutlass (Jan 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CastAwayWilson_@Aug 27 2003, 08:29 PM
> *I'm so glad some of you are here......*


Are you really? :uh:

Maybe not you 



Last edited by CastAwayWilson at Aug 28 2003, 09:37 PM


----------



## ls123 (Sep 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 83Cutlass+Aug 27 2003, 07:39 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (83Cutlass @ Aug 27 2003, 07:39 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--CastAwayWilson_@Aug 27 2003, 08:29 PM
> *I'm so glad some of you are here......*


Are you really? :uh:[/b][/quote]
Are you? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DeAdPhLow (Aug 8, 2002)

> *Yeah, the XMAX tells me that it's basically a "one-note wonder" SPL sub'...nothing else (since XMAX is not a factor when it comes to strictly SPL).*


Exactly, I love SPL but i like to actually "hear" my music as well. 




> *blueprint  *


Say what you want about them. I openly admit their flaws. I hated the 8 ohm VC configuration and the fact that you had to pay extra for them to make it DVC. But the SQ was great on them subs. The 1203's had a very flat BL Curve, and it was cheap to get them reconed. They handled a good amount of power and at only 270.00, they were a steal. I think its a shame that the company fell under. 



> *AND I think we left out Inhuman subs..... they are quiet nice and all the voice coil choices really leave wiring open to any which way you can think of, and their 10 inch module is insanly loud for a 10, I've seen a guy push up and down with his hands and talk about some xmax, then he plugged it into the wall for a littlte bit, it was just fine after, some guy hit 150DB in his car with one I believe about half a year ago with some sound deadening and large ported box, small car, and the backside magnets are them are PRETTY impressive looking, if you want to show some moron with an audiobahn what a good looking powerful sub should loook like *


The inhuman is a very impressive sub with the exception that they had to steal Resonant Engineering technology that they put into the HC sub to make it. Its a hell of an eye catcher, and they get very loud. I just dont like the price tag they put on them :angry: 



> *
> You left out Audio Mobile EVO-R for people that don't have a lot of room and need a good sounding hit decent sub they are pretty snazzy, the other modules however are just simply out ranked by other companies*


Im sorry but i hate that company about as much as i hate JL Audio. Matt Overpecker is a moron and although im highly aware that their sub is great (not as good as he claims it is, and the Brahma would still squat on it), I just dont support the company or the asses running it. 

Others that werent mentioned. . .

hate if you want. . it sounds like ass, but for Extreme SPL Drags, the MTX RFL stomps. 

Also i didnt see any mention to Orion HCCA's. . . Very nice sub, and if you havent seen the newer model, they are definately worth a look. 

OZ Audio Matrix Power Series. Holy hell is all i can say, if they werent 400+ a peice i would grab one up in a heart beat. 

Has anyone Ever listened to a Dayton sub? Another great SQ sub that plays decently loud. I wish they had a bigger reputation here in the states. 

Ill post more as i think of them. . .


----------



## CoupeDeKille (Aug 10, 2001)

but what about the W7?? :uh:
Orin H2's?? 



Last edited by CoupeDeKille at Aug 27 2003, 09:18 PM


----------



## DeAdPhLow (Aug 8, 2002)

> *but what about the W7??*


Im sorry, but FUCK THE W7. . . what sense is there in paying all that money for one when there is Brahmas and XXX's out there. . .I only advise people to snatch one up if they can get it for under 350.00. . cause thats were the sub should be truely priced at. 

Orin H2's?? I gave them mention already. . .those are the upgraded version of the HCCA series subs. . . very nice subs


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DeAdPhLow_@Aug 27 2003, 08:57 PM
> *I hated the 8 ohm VC configuration and the fact that you had to pay extra for them to make it DVC. But the SQ was great on them subs.
> 
> The 1203's had a very flat BL Curve, and it was cheap to get them reconed. They handled a good amount of power and at only 270.00, they were a steal. I think its a shame that the company fell under.
> ...


 i believe the blueprints were only available in SVC 4ohm. 

the blueprint 03-series subs don't have flat BL curves. they incorporate the SGLC design i believe. not really flat, but not as parabolic like say the idmax. the curve is parabolic for sure!

i don't like Beyond Audio, but Beyond audio did not steal anything from RE. its a rumor that has been spread around.


----------



## ls123 (Sep 23, 2002)

The thing I like about Beyond Audio Inhumans is that they can be "customized" to the customers' likings. You can request hard/soft spiders, # of spiders, etc. People say that a SQ-orientated (softer spiders, looser suspension) Inhuman is pretty much the same as the Resonant Engineering HC (and there's always debates between the pricing of a HC and Inhuman).

Destijl Engineering supplies parts for both companies (and a few others). So thus, RE and BA just share quite a few parts. No one is copying anyone (between those two companies).

The Orion H2 (unlike the former HCCA) is a sub' that can be used for daily driving. They are pretty good subs' and can get loud, but I think the XXX can slightly top over it.

Yeah, Dayton subs' are pretty cost-efficient and are pretty nice.

I consider the RFL to be a beefy mid-bass. 

W7..ugh. :uh:


----------



## CastAwayWilson (Dec 2, 2001)

Well I find no reason to buy any inhuman sub except the 10 module, just that its different, yeah price etc but I still wouldn't call them bad subs by any means

and Audiomobile.... for tighter spaces the Evo-r is still a good idea, but yeah I've heard my fair share of complaints about the company, and then again I've heard a few good comments on them, I think they've ran out of the Hi I'm a new buisness with nice products

Softer spiders for more SQ? nots thats more then debateable

See the harder a sub is to move, when powered right is under more control but that depends what volume it has to get to to even see good control..... and yet if its easy to move it could take little and be accurate depending on how its built, be a little more smooth, but personally I believe its just the production of the music that should deteremine if its a nice collage of bumping beats that smooth togather nicely or if its hard hitting stop and go..... not the sub, the sub shouldn't be a control device for that, it should play what the music was intended to sounds like..... volume may vary :biggrin: 

other subs hmmm Rainbows are nice SQ subs  and although out of buisness I think.... Illusion subs had awsome SQ some of the best SQ in the buisness and could pound enough for most peoples daily listening tastes, I still want a pair of their 8 inchers for my doors *drools*


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CastAwayWilson_@Aug 28 2003, 04:49 PM
> *Softer spiders for more SQ? nots thats more then debateable
> 
> See the harder a sub is to move, when powered right is under more control but that depends what volume it has to get to to even see good control..... and yet if its easy to move it could take little and be accurate depending on how its built, be a little more smooth,*


 what do u mean when stiffer spiders have more "control"? sorry..i'm a newbie and just wants to learn. thanks


----------



## JeremyD (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hi-Rola_@Aug 26 2003, 12:10 AM
> *yo rate these subs from the top(best) to bottom(worst), i think theyre in good order but im not sure thats y im askin.
> and if u guys ever get tired of my constant sub topics, just tell me.
> 
> ...


 SPL wise..

DD 9900 series
Jugg
Stroker
XXX
Brahma
L7
Power HX2


----------



## SHAIN (Jun 27, 2003)

man the only ones I have ever heard of that you listed is ceriwin vega and kicker. What's the deal on the other stuff?????????


----------



## CastAwayWilson (Dec 2, 2001)

ok the spider is the piece between the basket and the base of the cone where the voice coil connects..... it keeps the movements of the sub aligned and acts some what like a spring to bring the sub back to place, the surround alone won't do it fast enough......

the tighter it is the more over through and prevention of it not being in place for the next beat, hence being less sloppy.... when you need to apply a large amount of power to make a sub play really loud the well not so much just stiffer so that it brakes, but stronger, the spider is the better it has the potential to sound better at loud volumes.... now depending on level of playing volume a not so strong one might be better for mids and such to give them a more smooth transition between frequencies...... why because music recordings are rarely that good and depending on the DAC changes in the music could be some what rough, and this helps with that, like I said before I personally believe the music should be recorded in such a manner that this would not matter, but its not, at least not all of it 

big Rappers have no idea what their music sounds like on professional built system cause none of them have one..... they got perfessional installers installing the highest market price lowest buy factory price stuff there is...... "square is the new thing" and crap like that, and they believe the more subs the louder it will be, but as we all know in truth the fact that is, its the box more then any thing after you got a good sub and amp or even a pair

I feel like going into the high frequencies over lapping issue and why above 20hz may or may not be a good idea  but I feel only Joe and Dead would follow me on it, as audiophiles I use to talk with didn't always get what I'd led onto until some official big wig said it in old man language, even though I'd already basicly said what they had lol, but I didn't have it edited and a picture on top of my "article"


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CastAwayWilson_@Sep 1 2003, 11:13 PM
> *ok the spider is the piece between the basket and the base of the cone where the voice coil connects..... it keeps the movements of the sub aligned and acts some what like a spring to bring the sub back to place, the surround alone won't do it fast enough......
> 
> the tighter it is the more over through and prevention of it not being in place for the next beat, hence being less sloppy.... when you need to apply a large amount of power to make a sub play really loud the well not so much just stiffer so that it brakes, but stronger, the spider is the better it has the potential to sound better at loud volumes.... now depending on level of playing volume a not so strong one might be better for mids and such to give them a more smooth transition between frequencies...... why because music recordings are rarely that good and depending on the DAC changes in the music could be some what rough, and this helps with that, like I said before I personally believe the music should be recorded in such a manner that this would not matter, but its not, at least not all of it
> ...


 the spider helps enable the coil to stay linear, not help its "spring" back. what limits the movement of the coil is the inductance. same with the surround. it helps the coil stay linear in the gap, but doesn't help spring back. 

the sloppiness depends on the inductance of the subwoofer, group delay, and the automobile's resonance. stiffer spider does not make it any sloppier than the way it is already. but you do realize that stiff spider(s) isn't always good for low-end right?


----------



## CastAwayWilson (Dec 2, 2001)

yes but I already said aligments, and I beg to differe, it does help it return back to place, just as the surround does a little, depending on the music and amp, nothing else would set it back in place, and smost surrounds are to weak to do any of it right

if you look at the structure of the spiders it makes sense

I don't think I said any thing about limiting movement, I read through what I typed again....

I guess I left out the spider being stronger for better SQ has to do with no overthrough as welll (I don't mean beyond x max, I mean in within it, if its to loose then it'll go farther then it needs to)

yeah I know they aren't always good for low end, but it all depends on what type of music you like.... and again the recording at the lower end can be at fault, so can the deck, after all its only going to do what the signal is fed to it for the most part

heh I didn't think about it but the spider helps as a spring more so in ported boxes and not really in sealed, forgot about that, sealed the air ask as a huge suspencion, and in your trunk air space as well, but say when your in a large room with a ported sub, thats when the spider really matters, not so much in cars, its really not a big deal in cars like it is in home audio, which I'm use to discussing more so then car audio lately


----------



## S.T.C.C.76O (Dec 15, 2010)

thats old school


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

Wow that is old school :loco: :run:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hi-Rola_@Aug 26 2003, 12:10 AM~1003836
> *yo rate these subs from the top(best) to bottom(worst), i think theyre in good order but im not sure thats y im askin.
> and if u guys ever get tired of my constant sub topics, just tell me.
> 
> ...


15'' brahma
18'' Juggernaut <---yes 18''
15'' DD 9915 
18'' Cerwin vega stroker <---18'' again
15'' kicker L7
15'' power hx2
first off the L7 shouldnt b there..
the rest are pretty equal
except the mtx sucks cuz it only puts out spl with no sql
i would put a diamond audio 15 tdx on top of all
or an re audio


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hi-Rola_@Aug 26 2003, 02:10 AM~1003836
> *yo rate these subs from the top(best) to bottom(worst), i think theyre in good order but im not sure thats y im askin.
> and if u guys ever get tired of my constant sub topics, just tell me.
> 
> ...


here u go then.

18'' Juggernaut <---yes 18''
15'' XXX
18'' Cerwin vega stroker <---18'' again
15'' DD 9915 
15'' brahma
15'' power hx2
15'' kicker L7


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DeAdPhLow_@Aug 26 2003, 02:31 PM~1005290
> *This list is a little hard to judge on considering that we have SQ class subs vs. SPL Dedicated subs. . If i had to give my opinion of each sub though. . .it would go in this order
> 
> First off i would take a Team Smoke 18" over any of these subs. . .
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by S.T.C.C.76O_@Dec 17 2010, 11:49 AM~19352090
> *thats old school
> *


Im gonna call you archive for bringin back all these old ass topics :wow:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by S.T.C.C.76O_@Dec 17 2010, 10:49 AM~19352090
> *thats old school
> *


 :squint: 03 AGAIN!


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Dec 20 2010, 08:27 AM~19373587
> *:squint: 03 AGAIN!
> *


I'm guessing he's doing it on purpose. What's funnier is that people keep responding and if you check the op's last login I'm pretty he's not here anymore. :roflmao:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Jeff Rohrer_@Dec 20 2010, 05:44 AM~19373618
> *I'm guessing he's doing it on purpose. What's funnier is that people keep responding and if you check the op's last login I'm pretty he's not here anymore. :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: lol


----------

